# Blue Dot and 9mm Luger



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone using Blue Dot for their 9mm and using bullets other than shown in Alliant's load data?

Would you mind sharing your experiences with me?

I am starting to do a load development for this combo with 147gr RN and will be starting at the low end of published data. However, the data is for Speer Gold Dot In y'alls opinion, how much lower than the 10% recommended in the Gold Dot data can I safely go for coated lead round nose?


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

Your load data for 147 jacketed balls should show 4.2 gn of Blue dot yielding about 750 fps. Lead loads of symmetric configuration typically would run about 700-750 fps with 3.8-4.0 gn of blue dot. The effects of lighter charges would be dependent on your barrel length. Shorter barrels are spitting burning powder and incomplete pressure peaks with larger powder charges. and longer barrels are starting to drag (almost measurably) with loads that peak out before clearing the muzzle. Do you have a chronograph?


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

paper2punch said:


> Your load data for 147 jacketed balls should show 4.2 gn of Blue dot yielding about 750 fps.
> 
> Do you have a chronograph?



My Lyman 4th Cast manual shows a minimum of 5.1 for 147s.

Yes, I have a chrono.


Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

Jester560 said:


> My Lyman 4th Cast manual shows a minimum of 5.1 for 147s.
> 
> Yes, I have a chrono.
> 
> ...


Hornady runs 4.2 gn min load on jacketed ball for a 750fps net. My Lyman shows the same data as yours for a min load cast ball net fps in the mid 800's. Jacketed balls typically mic at .355" and cast balls typically measure .356". Have you ran any of these at 5.1gns.? If your into collecting data, measure a string of 10 on your chrono and please let me know what the total range of measurement and average fps is. I'm in the middle of a comparison study of cast and swaged and could use that data!


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

will do.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

@paper2punch 

Do you have a preference OAL? I normally don't load anything as short as the data calls for.


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

It depends on the nose configuration. I'm not a huge 9mm owner. I have a few, but none are what I would refer to as target guns. Glocks and a pair of M&P's. Cast LRN's run pretty well in both the Glocks and the Shields at the published OAL's. But Swaged LRN's I run about .020" longer than the published OAL's because they tend to be to steep for the ramps in the Glocks if I don't. I'm trying to attach a pair of xl data sets on the direct comparison of weights and roundness taken randomly from populations of both Cast and Swaged 124gn. .355 3/4 Ellipse LRN's(not a true "round" nose) and .148gn button nosed .357 wadcutters but I'm running into an extension not allowed flag. I'll try and save them in a html friendly format and try again.


----------



## paper2punch (Jan 24, 2021)

Jester, Just took snips of the graphs.


----------

